# Sevatar and Curze, and Alpha Legion



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This pic was posted by ADB on fb.



> Look who's starting to show up online. Who could that be?












Looks like we have a sneak peek of Curze as well.










Alpha Legion Contemptor.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Curze - I'm honestly a bit disappointed with. Looks like something Scibor would turn out from that shot.

As for Sevatar - holy fuck yes gimmegimmmegimmegimmer


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

curze looks umm like he half done, maybe a WIP


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh fuck that Contemptor. I actually want to rub it along my mangina and soak it in my quim.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

About flipping time.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Curze should be taller and more gaunt.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

What Svart said.

If that truly is the end product - fuck it and fuck FW.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

These ultramarines are beautful....so close


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Curze... well.... he looks like a damn Dracula reject. The other guy, though, looks fucking awesome. 

That being said, for the love of Allfather, where the fuck are my wolves? It's been like, what, three years? COME ON!


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

Your Wolves can wait since you have some models already. Alpha Legion and Iron Warriors don't have a single legion-specific squad or a character made yet.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Snokvor said:


> Your Wolves can wait since you have some models already. Alpha Legion and Iron Warriors don't have a single legion-specific squad or a character made yet.


 Tyrant Siege Terminators PLEASE!

And I wouldn't draw any conclusions from the photo of Curze, who ever thought that was a wise promotional photo is a moron. surely it has to look better than that.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Snokvor said:


> Your Wolves can wait since you have some models already. Alpha Legion and Iron Warriors don't have a single legion-specific squad or a character made yet.


Yes and no; we have FW models but we have no heresy or pre-heresy models. However, you're right, they do need to finish the models for the period they're at before they move on. Doesn't mean I like the idea of waiting another year or two.

In retrospect, we've only got one angle on Curze so the actual model probably looks better than what we see.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

Einherjar667 said:


> Tyrant Siege Terminators PLEASE!


...Are not even for pre-order yet: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/The_Horus_Heresy/Legiones_Astartes/Iron_Warriors


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Snokvor said:


> ...Are not even for pre-order yet: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/The_Horus_Heresy/Legiones_Astartes/Iron_Warriors


 At least they have rules.... now they just need the models. IW never get enough love, don't they understand that that is what caused them to fall to Chaos?!


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Well they did say in 1 of the talks, that to do the Propero Burns stuff it would take the modellers about 2years without interruption to get all the models ready for the 4 factions needed for it. So I think it is still at least a year off before you will get a load of stuff. Especially as book 4 doesn't have it and is out in about a month.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

Exactly. Doing Prospero campaign means they have to create rules and models not only for SW and TS but also for the Sisters Of Silence and the Custodians so I say 2 years sounds really optimistic.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Sweet fuck, that Alpha Legion dread.....


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Sevatar, FW raptors and the NL Dread.......the start of a HH army. This will hurt the bank balance


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This WB contemptor was in the FW newsletter. Seemingly it was at WH fest, we just didn't get any pictures.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

The Nightlords one was the best




















The Imperial Fist Sword Brethren looked sweet as well


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

mayegelt said:


> The Nightlords one was the best


Yeah, but it's not news.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> This pic was posted by ADB on fb.
> 
> Looks like we have a sneak peek of Curze as well.


I always thought he would look smaller/more emo.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> This WB contemptor was in the FW newsletter. Seemingly it was at WH fest, we just didn't get any pictures.


Yes it was: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=169922&page=3 you just missed it.

AL Dread looks a bit better in the same news letter:


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm not hating on the Curze as yet because it's still potentially early days/WIP and a very brief snapshot. His hair looks filthy so that's an honest start :wink:. I'd probably get the end result commission painted so the more intricate bits to come - the better. 

This just reminds me to get the NL dread already while waiting for these.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

From a nice piece of news i heard (rumour) looks like Dorn is the one after him according to some posts quoting a mail.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dorn was obvious. He allows a second cheap Lord of War (as if Imperial Fists weren't broken enough already) to be taken, so it allows more sales for them.

Got to say I'm a bit disappointed, and was hoping for at least Alpharius to go along with some Lernaeans and the Dreadnought.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I like the AL Dread, the Serpents and chains look so good.


----------

